# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Văn Minh Resort

## dulichnt

Địa chỉ: Chúc Sơn, huyện Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 63266999 ; Fax: 04 33868807
Email: info@vanminhresort.com

Nằm ở cửa ngõ Thủ đô, bên Quốc Lộ 6 đi Hòa Bình và cách Trung tâm Hà Nội nửa giờ ô tô, Văn Minh Resort là một quần thể nghỉ dưỡng, gần 2 danh thắng quốc gia là Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian, giữa một không gian ngoại ô đậm đà bản sắc văn hóa đồng bằng Bắc Bộ và phảng phất chút hương vị của núi đồi Tây Bắc.


Khách sạn 40 phòng nghỉ hướng ra đồng quê và núi non Xứ Đoài, được thiết kế nội thất hiện đại tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, có pha trộn phong cách truyền thống mang lại cho du khách cảm giác thư giãn tuyệt vời.


Với hệ thống phòng hội nghị, hội thảo, phòng tiệc thiết kế và trang bị hiên đại, Văn Minh Resort cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói cho mọi nhu cầu về tổ chức sự kiện, tiệc cưới.

Khu Văn Minh Spa, kết hợp phương pháp bấm huyệt cổ truyền y học Phương Đông với các loại thảo dược từ thiên nhiên là nơi nghỉ ngơi thư giãn và phục hồi sức khỏe lý tưởng.

Hệ thống Nhà hàng Văn Minh Resort nằm bên mặt hồ thơ mộng với hàng trăm món ăn từ miền núi rừng Tây bắc, đặc sản Sông Đà đến các món ăn dân dã Xứ Đoài và các món ăn truyền thống Việt nam đưa du khách nhớ lại miền quê đã sinh ra và nuôi mình khôn lớn.


Sân Tennis đất nện là nét độc đáo riêng của Văn Minh Resort, được bao quanh bởi cây xanh bốn mùa cùng với khí hậu khu sinh thái miền bán sơn địa, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cảm giác khác biệt và góp phần thành công cho mỗi giải đấu từ nghiệp dư đến chuyên nghiệp.

Nhà hàng và bar

Khu Resort có 3 nhà hàng và 1 Bar nằm ven mặt hồ thơ mộng phục vụ thực đơn phong phú.

    *

      Nhà Hàng Sông Đà
      Đặc sản cá Sông đà và các món ăn Việt Nam
      Phục vụ Bữa Trưa & Tối
      Sức chứa: 300 khách
      Giờ hoạt động: Từ 8:00 sáng – 12:00 đêm
    *

      Nhà Hàng Chúc Sơn
      Các món ăn của miền núi rừng Tây bắc và Việt Nam
      Phục vụ Bữa Sáng, Trưa & Tối
      Sức chứa: 300 khách
      Giờ hoạt động: Từ 6:00 sáng – 12:00 đêm
    *

      Nhà Hàng Xứ Đoài
      Các món ăn dân dã Xứ Đoài và các món ăn truyền thống Việt Nam
      Phục vụ Bữa Trưa & Tối
      Sức chứa: 300 khách
      Giờ hoạt động: Từ 8:00 sáng – 12:00 đêm
    *

      Bar Café
      Ngồi nhâm nhi ly Cà phê hay thưởng thức từng ngụm CockTail tại Bar Văn Minh Resort vào mỗi buổi hoàng hôn mới thấy được cảm giác thời gian như ngừng trôi khi tạm xa chốn thị thành.

Dịch vụ Giải trí

    *

      Sân Tennis: Với 2 sân đất nện, Văn Minh Resort là nơi tổ chức các buổi giao lưu quần vợt với bạn bè, các giải thể thao phong trào và chuyên nghiệp.
    *

      Karaoke: Được trang bị hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng hiện đại, là nơi tụ họp gia đình và bạn bè. Sức chứa: 5 Phòng hát: 20 người/phòng, 1 Phòng VIP 40 người/phòng
    *

      Tour Du lịch Tâm linh: Khu nghỉ dưỡng tổ chức Tour du lịch cho khách thăm quan, dâng hương tại 2 danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng là Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian
    *

      Dịch vụ câu cá: Bạn có thể câu cá thỏa thích với diện tích hồ gần 1ha và thưởng thức tại chỗ những món cá hấp dẫn.
    *

      Các dịch vụ khác: Bạn còn có thể tổ chức các hoạt động khác như: Team Building, fun games, đua ca nô mô hình, tiệc nướng ngoài trời, đốt lửa trại…



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

ai cho mình tiền đến chỗ này ăn chơi dc...éc éc

----------


## danghuongque

Đợt này chuẩn bị quốc tế thiếu nhi, nên Văn Minh Resort đã mở thêm khu vui chơi cho trẻ em, miễn phí dành cho các bé hơn 1 tháng trước, mọi người ủng hộ nhé ^^

----------

